

A Writer Who Questions the Wisdom of Teaching With Technology - RiderOfGiraffes
http://chronicle.com/article/Is-Technology-Making-Your/66128/

======
SamAtt
Don't waste your time with this. He's constantly saying studies agree with him
but when pushed for an actual study this is the one he comes up with...

There's a study called "The Laptop and the Lecture" that divided a class into
two sets. One-half of the students could use their laptops in a classroom
while listening to a lecture. They were free to surf the Web. And the other
half had to keep their laptops closed. And then there was a test of
comprehension. And the students who used their laptops scored significantly
lower on the comprehension test for how well they could remember the content
of the lecture.

That has nothing to do with technology and everything to do with distraction.
Place kids near a window they can look out of and you'll probably get roughly
the same results.

In short this is nothing more than Nicholas Carr trying to get people to pay
attention to him

------
kevin_morrill
The Flickering Mind is a great book to read on this subject.
[http://www.amazon.com/Flickering-Mind-Technology-
Classroom-L...](http://www.amazon.com/Flickering-Mind-Technology-Classroom-
Learning/dp/1400060443/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1280441216&sr=8-1)

Oppenheimer does a great job of citing actual studies. And it turns out
despite thousands of different efforts, there's little evidence to say
computer technology makes a bit positive impact on education.

This isn't to say it's completely useless or that it doesn't provide
overwhelming value in other industries. But I think our problems in education
need to be solved in different ways. Key among them is challenging the
philosophy of John Dewey.

